# Ludwigia



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I actually took a decent photo of my Ludwigia repens x L. arcuata today:


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

What about this one? I feel that it is becoming more and more difficult to identify species of Ludwigia because some species are actually mixtures of several originals.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Ha, yep, that's the plant


----------

